# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Chlorpyrifos

## gavin

New study out point the finger at chlorpyrifos.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...-a6907346.html

Sounds (and probably is) worse that the worst of the neonics.  Chlorpyrifos was used (just being withdrawn now) on fruit and various other things.  In the US high quantities were found in hive samples from commercial apiaries.  It was quite likely this was contamination from the beekeepers themselves sprinkling chlorpyrifos around their hives in an effort to keep fire ants at bay.

http://www.hortweek.com/chlorpyrifos...rticle/1383857

----------

